# Cutting a small thick block of wood from corner to corner safely



## maineman (Jan 30, 2012)

I have a project that call for me to cut a 2 in thick 6" X 6" block diagonally (from corner to corner) ending up with four triangles. I want to do it safely and not quite sure how to go about making the first cut. Once that first cut is done then I can use my sled. Any ideas would be appreciated. safety is paramount!


----------



## Bill1225 (Oct 31, 2011)

a table saw sled with a fixture and clamps or band saw and true them up by hand would be my first 2 choices


----------



## bhog (Jan 13, 2011)

Hand saw,then clean up?


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

I've done this and I did it like Bill1225 recommended. No problems and no blood!


----------



## cabmaker (Sep 16, 2010)

attach to a 6×6 pc of plywood, then sled cut, on table saw upside down then remove from ply. Just dont cut thru ply. This is just one thought however, many ways on this one.


----------



## MoPower (Feb 6, 2009)

Attach a scrap 1x to your miter gauge, set at 45 and attach a stop block.
A clamping miter works very well for this.


----------



## renners (Apr 9, 2010)

I saw this on BritBoxMakers latest project

http://lumberjocks.com/BritBoxmaker/blog/24498

might fit the bill

Make sure you leave enough extra for the kerf.


----------



## Bagtown (Mar 9, 2008)

ummm… bandsaw?


----------



## paratrooper34 (Apr 27, 2010)

Hand tools.


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

A "Star Trek" surgical laser? Lol.

Sorry, I'm clueless!


----------

